# Presentation of my 180lts tank



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, I present my tank.
I hope you like it.
Sorry about the low quality of the image it was taken with a cel phone, soon I´ll be getting a good digital cam.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------

